# Angeln im Hochhaus



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar


*Angeln im Hochhaus​*
Bei uns würden Tierschützer abdrehen, Tierrechtler mit Anzeigen um sich werfen, moralisch/ethischen Besseranglern sträuben sich garantiert auch die Nackenhaare.

In Japan geht das..

In einem Hochhaus gibt es im 5. Stock ein Fischrestaurant, in welchem die Gäste 20 % des Preises fürs Fischessen sparen können, wenn sie die Fische selber fangen.

Die werden dort in einem Becken gehalten und können/sollen von den Gästen geangelt werden - frischer geht jedenfalls kaum..

Abseits aller Überlegungen von Tierschützern/Rechtlern und sonstigen Bedenkenträgern:
Das Restaurant soll ein Erfolg sein mit ca. 400 Gästen pro Tag..

Angucken könnt ihr euch das im Video hier im Link (scrollen, drittes Video von oben):
http://www.galileo.tv/food/do-it-yourself-restaurants-hier-gibt-es-nur-essen-aus-der-konservendose/

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln im Hochhaus*

Kann jemand erkennen, was das für ein Köder ist, den die da nehmen? 

Bei Minute 1.15 zieht er was auf den Haken auf, müsste ne Garnele o.ä. sein, oder?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln im Hochhaus*

Solche Restaurants gibt es auch in den USA. Ok, nicht im Hochhaus, aber das ist ja nur ein Detail.

 Hängt halt alles davon ab, wo der Gesetzgeber die Grenze beim Tierschutz zieht. Quälen einer Katze (z.B. anzünden) führt bei den Amis ganz fix dazu, dass der Betreffende ein Jahr im Knast landet. Ohne Bewährung. Niemand käme dort aber auf die Idee, solche Maßstäbe auf Fische anzuwenden.


----------



## Tench1959 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln im Hochhaus*

In Japan kannst Du auch in speziellen Restaurants lebend filitierten Fisch bekommen. "Perversion der Frische". Hier würdest du dafür vermutlich in den Knast gehen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln im Hochhaus*

ich kann mich noch erinnern, daß ich als kleiner junge mal im urlaub mit meinen eltern irgendwo in einem restaurant war, ich meine es müsste bayern gewesen sein, da wurden die forellen vor dem verzehr auch direkt mit einem netz aus dem becken geholt.
gibt es so etwas heute hierzulande auch nicht mehr?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln im Hochhaus*

Hab ich in meiner Lehre noch so gemacht.


----------



## WalKo (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln im Hochhaus*

Knast wäre hier wohl bei Lebend filetieren auch zurecht, habe schon selber einen gesehen der lebende Fische geschuppt hat, angeblich weil die so besser schmecken. 
Aber das im Restaurant angeln ist aus meiner Sicht völlig harmlos, wird ja kein Fisch unnötig gequält.  

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## phirania (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln im Hochhaus*

Die Idee finde ich so OK.
Bei und in Deutschland,leider nicht möglich weil da der Gast ohne Angelschein nicht angeln dürfte.
Lebendig Schuppen hab ich in Hamburg in einem Resturant noch vor 2 Monaten selbst noch mit bekommen. 
Ob frischer oder nicht,mir hats bald den Appetit verdorben.
Nun gut dazu hat jeder seine eigene Meinung,aber in einer öffentlichen Küche wo jeder Gast zuschaut sollte man doch etwas Respeckt vor der Kreatur haben..


----------



## yukonjack (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln im Hochhaus*



phirania schrieb:


> Die Idee finde ich so OK.
> Bei und in Deutschland,leider nicht möglich weil da der Gast ohne Angelschein nicht angeln dürfte.
> Lebendig Schuppen hab ich in Hamburg in einem Resturant noch vor 2 Monaten selbst noch mit bekommen.
> Ob frischer oder nicht,mir hats bald den Appetit verdorben.
> Nun gut dazu hat jeder seine eigene Meinung,aber in einer öffentlichen Küche wo jeder Gast zuschaut sollte man doch etwas Respeckt vor der Kreatur haben..



nicht NUR dort.......


----------



## phirania (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln im Hochhaus*



yukonjack schrieb:


> nicht NUR dort.......



Da gebe ich Dir recht.#6
Ging hier ja um Frische Lebensmittel vor Ort.


----------



## Elgar (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln im Hochhaus*



> ich kann mich noch erinnern, daß ich als kleiner junge mal im urlaub mit  meinen eltern irgendwo in einem restaurant war, ich meine es müsste  bayern gewesen sein, da wurden die forellen vor dem verzehr auch direkt  mit einem netz aus dem becken geholt.
> gibt es so etwas heute hierzulande auch nicht mehr?


Ich kenn ein Restaurant in Franken, da gibt es das immer noch.
Ist wenigstens frische Ware.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln im Hochhaus*



Elgar schrieb:


> Ich kenn ein Restaurant in Franken, da gibt es das immer noch.
> Ist wenigstens frische Ware.



Ich kann dir in Franken, speziell in der Region Steigerwald, ein Dutzend guter Wirtschaften nennen, wo bei Forellenbestellung jemand mit Kescher aus der Küche läuft. #h


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln im Hochhaus*

Ich war vor einigen Jahren mal in China zu einem Bankett.
Da war pro Tisch ( 12 Leute pro Tisch ) ein Sektglas mit einem lebenden Goldfisch drin. Und der jeweilige 'Dienstgradhöchste' am Tisch hatte dann die 'Ehre'......

 Nich lang schnacken, Kopp in Nacken |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

 War froh, daß ich nicht derjenige welcher bei uns am Tisch war |uhoh:


----------



## oldhesse (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln im Hochhaus*

Bei DMAX laufen ja so einige Serien. Demletzt lief eine Wiederholung mit Gordon Ramsay. Da gab es ein Aquarium im Spielautomat - so ein Greifer den man von den Jahrmärkten kennt um Plüschtiere per Greifer zu angeln. Da haben sie Hummer reingesetzt. Wer einen geangelt hat durfte ihn umsonst essen. Ich bin da etwas geteilter Meinung gewesen...


----------

